# Mini Lantern Makeover



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We picked up one of the Spirit zombie lawn jockeys this year and wanted to give him a light to hold. We found this little lantern on sale at a Christmas store in Gettysburg that was the perfect size, but of course, way too plastic looking.

DSCF6562 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I used black, olive green, and bronze acrylic paints to give it a more metallic, somewhat aged look:

DSCF6567 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A little more black paint was smudged on the upper part of the "glass" section to simulate soot:

DSCF6571 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Here's how it looks lit up. The bonus is that the bulb actually flickers like a candle:

DSCF6572 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

And here's how it looks with zombie lawn jockey added. He'll be part of our yard display this year:

DSCF6577 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your upgrade made quite a difference, nice!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: WOW! Nice transformation Roxy! It looks like it was made for your zombie jockey. Wonderful work there.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That came out great! I keep looking at these lawn jockeys. Might try to get one the day after. They are really pretty cool looking,. The lantern looks like it came with the prop!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job with that Roxy! Subtle but amazing difference.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you, my dears We had originally planned on making a lantern for him, but when we saw this one on sale for $3, we knew we couldn't make one any cheaper.

JD, we thought the lawn jockeys were one of the better of the new zombie decorations at Spirit and having a discount coupon made the buying decision a no-brainer:jol:


----------



## Mill_Pond_Fright_Night (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow you can't go wrong for $3. The new and improved light looks great!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

It looks great!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I love that with the zombie lawn jockey.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I like the metallic look you gave the lantern. Now maybe you do the same thing to the base the zombie is standing on?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd not seen one of those before. I like the way it turned out. Good job there.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

That looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

heresjohnny said:


> I like the metallic look you gave the lantern. Now maybe you do the same thing to the base the zombie is standing on?


Hmmm, not a bad idea. The current color will make it less visible when he's outside (once the sun goes down), but there is a lack of distinction between the boots and the base that could stand a little correcting.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I like him


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

An excellent improvement and great addition to the original prop!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Roxy, You have SUCH an artistic eye. I love the improvement


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great update.


----------

